# Unable to detect my wireless network



## Glenn1239 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey there, I just moved into a new apartment and I bought a usb wireless adapter so I could make use of the virgin media broadband. I've only ever used the internet on this computer via my ethernet connection. 

I installed the network adapter with no problem (using the CD included in the box) and it appears in my device manager and is working correctly. *However,* when I look look at the available networks I can only find BT Openzone (it's a pay as you go service, I'm using it now to try and fix this ), and some random BTHomeHub. I should be able to see a lot more, including my Virgin Media network, but I can't. 

It was the best 'Dongle'[?] in the store, so I'm guessing it's not an issue of proximity. I'm also certain that the network should be publicly visable. I'd be grateful if someone could suggest some possible fixes. I'll provide any further information you require.


*Some things you will need to know:*
*OS: *Windows XP PRO SP3
*ISP:* Virgin Media
*USB Wireless adapter: *Belkin Play dual-band N600 F7D4101 


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

H:\Documents and Settings\Glenn>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : glenn-una8nvz55
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-09-B3-21

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Play Wireless USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-86-3B-0F-10-7B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.120.189.122
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.248
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.120.189.121
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.120.189.121
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.22.22
 192.168.22.23
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 16, 2011 8:34:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 16, 2011 8:44:49 PM

H:\Documents and Settings\Glenn>


Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Glenn1239 (Jun 16, 2011)

Done. 

Sorry for the delay, unstable/ slow connection.

Picture attached, doesn't look good... it's only finding the same networks :/


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What makes you think there are others?


----------



## Glenn1239 (Jun 16, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> What makes you think there are others?


1. I'm in a busy residential area in the City.
2. The USB wireless adapter was the best I could find, so it should have a decent range.
3. I live in a house with 4 other students who can all access the network. 
4. The router can't be more than 30 ft from me.


Please tell me you have an idea :'( 

Going a little crazy with this slow, ridiculously expensive internet...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you run Xirrus on one of theother pc's that see your wireless?


----------



## Glenn1239 (Jun 16, 2011)

It's 11pm, a little too late to knock an a strangers door and ask to download software haha.

I have a PC here with Linux Fedora 14 on it, but testing with that seems like a huge headache.

I'm half numb from googling the problem, god I hate networking. 

Thanks for trying :/


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We'll be here tomorrow


----------

